# Roto Grow/Omega Garden



## d3stusi (Nov 11, 2007)

I had a question about the omega style gardens that rotate with a light in the center. For one, it looks like most systems just use large size rockwool cubes for medium but is that the only thing the roots grow into then they light prune and stay in the cube? Also, if this is the case, wouldn't less roots (because of the limited cube size) mean smaller or shorter plants? I am considering doing an experiment with this method with some simple wood setups and CFL's. My other question is, i heard a few places the optimum time for rotation is once every 50 minutes, wouldn't this not give the cubes enough time to dry out? When you do E&F most people do 2-3 waterings a day so would the rotations be to often? In any case it's a cool system and i hope to get to play around with it one day soon.


----------



## omegafarmer (Nov 11, 2007)

yes the roots air prune. omega used 3 inch most others iv seen use 4 inch but since you are growing such a short plant to begin with the root size is more then plenty. even with 3 inch cubes you are not likely to need watering more then once a day and the omega has a res under that watering pan that fills on a timer so that you can feed it however often is needed. there is a new unit at omegagarden called volksgarden, its half length with far less parts and less $$$ so you might not have to wait any longer to play with one


----------



## Bigcool (Oct 23, 2008)

Plastic junk
Check my posts before you buy a OMEGA


----------



## aficionado (Apr 23, 2010)

If you are interested in seeing a Roto-Grow journal, I have one:

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/323174-roto-grow-journal.html


----------

